# Tall Ships arrive tomorrow



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

Sydney Harbour will be hosting a naval review and associated celebration this week end and the tall ships arrive tomorrow at 11.00 am local time which is GMT plus 10 hours (do your own conversion because I don't know everyone's time zone)

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2013/10/01/3859686.htm

If anyone is interested I'll try to post video highlights


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd be interested in the tall ships, not so much the regular Navy.

Australian Navy -


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's a little of what to expect



> *What's happening? *More than 55 ships, 8000 sailors and one  Prince Harry will descend upon Sydney Harbour from October 3-11. They're here to  celebrate the Royal Australian Navy's centenary.
> 
> *When does it start?* On Thursday at 11am, 16 tall ships will  sail through the heads into Sydney Harbour, in two-by-two formation, with their  square sails and traditional rigging in full glory.
> 
> On Friday morning, some 40  warships from China, Thailand, Brunei, India, Japan, the US, Indonesia, Spain,  New Zealand and Australia will sail into the harbour. A 21-gun salute at at 10am  will mark their arrival; air displays start at 9:30am.



16 tall ships in 2X2 formation will be quite a spectacle, especially against the backdrop of the Harbour Bridge, the Opera House and Fort Denison. I reckon my SIL will be there snapping away. He is a great photographer and I'll try to snag some of his photos.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

Japan are having another run at it eh?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

The guns on Bradley's Head are ready.
Or is that gun singular?


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

Yep, that'll scare 'em off.


----------



## TICA (Oct 2, 2013)

They come here every year or so too and it's a wonderful sight.   But then again, we have the "Bluenose", which in my neck of the woods is the Mother of Tall Ships.

I've been out on it and the craftsmanship in the ship is too beautiful to describe.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

The most impressive ship I've ever actually been _on_ was the Charles W. Morgan in Connecticut - she's a former whaler.



She was just re-launched this past July. A beautiful piece of craftsmanship with a not-so-beautiful purpose.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

I love tall ships!!!


----------



## Fern (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the first I've heard of it. Typical of the media to focus on continual doom & gloom. It will be a great sight.  Look forward to seeing any photos.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

I heard that they're coming your way afterwards, Fern, or at least some of them for a tall ships race.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

Lovely photo Phil but how does a ship at dock manage to set all the sails without sailing away ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Lovely photo Phil but how does a ship at dock manage to set all the sails without sailing away ?



LOL!

It was dry-docked for many, many years in the Mystic Sea Port (Mystic, Connecticut) and was the main attraction in that re-created whaling village. They had carpenter's shops, bakeries, sailmaker's lofts, the whole works - just no drunken pirates or hookers, which was a big disappointment for me.  

They finally took her off for a 3-year total re-fit and she's sea-worthy (or at least _river_-worthy) once again.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

I gave the aforementioned Gwen a boring few hours on a detailed examination of the Balclutha at Fisherman's Wharf.  She was a sister ship to the Cutty Sark and as I'd built a scale model of the Cutty it was quite an experience for me to be on and touch the real thing.  
I had an absolutely wunnerful time.

  She didn't.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

Some of my ancestors arrived in Sydney from London in 1863 on the fully rigged sailing ship "La Hogue".
There are photos in existence but not in full sail because she was always photographed at her moorings.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

Mine all arrived on sailing ships too, but I haven't been able to track down a single one of them so far.  I'm workin' on it though.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

ABC24 seem to be having a live coverage going. Don't know for how long. 
The tall ships are lining up and making towards the Heads now.... (no, not those 'heads') The entrance to Sydney Harbour Headlands.  tch.
 What a shame it's such a lousy miserable wet dull day for it. Damn!

This will be amusing to Aussies....  The Indonesian ship has busted something and turned for home.  It appears that we have managed to "Stop the Boats" from Indonesia in at least this instance.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

Sydney Harbour is looking very drab and the wind is from the west so full sail is out of the question.
They'll probably be using power with some token sails for effect.

Actually, since the navy is here in strength, just who is up north 'stopping the boats" ?


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 2, 2013)

Still a few up there, a local radio announcer mentioned yesterday that his son is on one on patrol along 'the border' and how disappointed he was not to be included in the festivities in Sydney.  Still, at least the weather is better.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2013)

They are quite something to see.. We went to Sault Ste. Marie this past summer to see the tall ships.. We visited 3 of them.. Very impressive..

We also saw a few of them last year at the re-enactment of the war of 1812.. We were at Fort Joseph near Sault Ste. Marie.. 
Again, very interesting...............


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 3, 2013)

_Here are a few shots as they are coming into the harbour, shame their sails aren't open_


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2013)

Beautiful shots. I agree it's a shame they aren't under sail - that really gives it some punch.

I had joined Ancestry.com for their free trial just to get a quick family history for my son. The only ship I could find in our ancestry was when my grandfather came over and it was a steamer, not sail. 

But I'm convinced that somewhere in the family tree there were a few pirates hanging off the mainmast with cutlasses clenched in their hands and black-powder pistols tucked into their belts.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

Conditions for photos might be better on Saturday when the harbour will be filled with all kinds of ships.
 It's the centenary of the first Australian naval entry to Sydney.

 All we need is some sunlight and the harbour will be magnificent.

My SIL has taken some photos back in August, from memory on The Bounty replica.
Worth a look on Viewbug http://www.viewbug.com/member/glenmorgan


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 3, 2013)

_let's hope that the sun is shining, it certainly, makes it look very attractive with the water glistening around them. It is going to be a beautiful sight._


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

A nice photo from yesterday






Much brighter day today for the arrival of the warships. 40+ ships representing 17 nations.



 






In 1913, the first RAN fleet entered Sydney Harbour  for a review.

October 4, 1913
The Royal Australian Navy Fleet, , the country's first flagship, sails into Sydney Harbour. The Australia was accompanied by HMAS Melbourne, , HMAS Encounter, HMAS Warrego, HMAS Parramatta and HMAS Yarra.

The next year they were deployed in the Great War in the water around New Guinea and New Britain.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

More photos here http://au.news.yahoo.com/nsw/galleries/g/19233561/international-fleet-review/19233568/#0

and here http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-03/international-fleet-review-your-pictures/4995510


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 3, 2013)

Question:  Where is the Bounty?  No not the one that Sandy sank, that was built for the Clarke Gable movie, the newer one for the Mel Gibson version.  It used to cruise Sydney Harbour, so where did it go??  I can't find where it is now, anyone know?  Fern, is it over there?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

I think it was destroyed by fire (?)


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

More galleries -

Tall ships: http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/nsw/tall-ships-enter-sydney-harbour-20131003-2uux9.html

War ships: http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/nsw/warships-enter-sydney-harbour-20131004-2uy1t.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 3, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> I think it was destroyed by fire (?)



Original one was, on the beach at Pitcairn.  
The first replica, from the 60s was taken out in a Skipper's brainsnap to buzz Sandy and lost big time, but don't remember hearing much about what happened to the 2nd replica that cruised Sydney Harbour for years. 
 (There's another rock of regret for my collection. I didn't take the opportunity to do that when I could have. aaaaghhh!) 

 I vaguely remember it was going somewhere else to do a similar job and it may have been Auckland??  It was built in NZ.  Ferrrrrrn?  Is it back in NZ?  ... but if so why didn't it 'criss the dutch' to be in the parade?

Here some interesting details about the one (Sydney's) used in the  Gibson/Hopkins movie version.
http://thesquarerigger.com/bounty.html

_Insert:_--------
*Late breaking news:*  I found it at the bottom of the below link.  It's in  Hong Kong!  ... it was sold to a tour company and they've put a Chinese  name on it! 



That was something I wouldn't have minded the Government buying.  aaaagh!----------------


Only recently discovered this from a recent TV program about one of the 2 who died at sea when the 1st replica sank. 
 It's kind of eerily chilling, and another chapter to the Bounty legend.



> It was later reported that the Coast Guard had recovered one of the missing crew members, Claudene Christian,  who was apparently *the great-great-great-great-great granddaughter of  Fletcher Christian*, the sailing master of the original HMS Bounty.[SUP][19][/SUP][SUP][20][/SUP] Ms. Christian was found to be unresponsive and pronounced dead at Albemarle Hospital in Elizabeth City, NC.[SUP][21][/SUP] [SUP][22][/SUP]



The Bounty probably loomed a lot larger in our history than for most on the forum, due to Bligh being later appointed to govern NSW, which was the whole of OZ in those days, and the descendants of the Mutineers being resettled here, on Norfolk Island,   but if anyone's curious there's a potted version on Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Bounty 
It also includes a bit about the replicas.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

:lol: There's no beach at Pitcairn Island; just sheer cliffs rising straight out of the sea,
but they did set it alight to make sure the British wouldn't see it and come asking questions.

Are you sure the Bounty still exists in Hong Kong ? Both hubby and I remember something about it being destroyed and remarking that we wouldn't be taking another trip aboard her. We did have a short sail on the harbour on the replica Bounty some years ago.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

Bugger.
Another double post.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, it seems to have survived in Discovery Bay HK at least until 2011.
She is a very pretty ship.

http://www.thebounty.com.hk/icms2/template?series=221


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 4, 2013)

Well if it is goooorrrrn I don't want to be told okay?

Yeah, you're right,  it was  'the beach' in one of the movies. doh!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

Everyone who can watching the ABC for the fireworks?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

I watched it on Ch 24 and thought how great it is to have a big hi def Tv screen


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought it was a bit slow and underwhelming really. I think my attention span must be shortening or something.
Nice work with the lighting though.  Impressed with two spots at the waterline of the bow of one ship lighting the water either side to look like a bow wave, very clever.

I wonder how many prangs there were on the Bridge while that was on?  I was surprised they let the traffic through while the fireworks were on.  Who was gonna be concentrating on the road?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

You're a tough audience.

:distrust:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm just spoiled by the stuff they do with the bridge on NYE I think.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree Di i thought it was pretty weak at the start and thought i might turn the recording off, it warmed up but i don't think you can beat New Years Eve


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

It was a sound and light show and it beat the crap out of the one I saw in Athens at the Acropolis.
I liked the variety and would enjoy seeing a fully polished version with a bit of post production.


All in all, not bad for a country experiencing a "budget emergency".


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

Wayne would have paid for that right?  Is that where his surplus went?  Up in smoke with the rest of the borrowed billions? 

NLACGB


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Wayne would have paid for that right?  Is that where his surplus went?  Up in smoke with the rest of the borrowed billions?
> 
> NLACGB


There's no satisfying you, is there?
First you want more, now you want less.

_Hamlet_ (I, ii, 146).


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is a link to a couple of minutes of the fireworks.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-10-05/fleet-review-ends-with-a-bang/5001032


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 5, 2013)

Hu haaa!  playin' the Shakespearean card eh?  Oooo the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune.



Nah, you're probably right, just a jaded old tough audience.  Shouldn't judge an historical anniversary celebration with a good time NYE one.  siiiiigh.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 5, 2013)

This is a link to photos taken by SIL from a vantage point on the west side of the bridge

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...28789298.1073741836.1517880760&type=1&theater


----------



## Pappy (Oct 5, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. My son and his wife have walked to the top of this bridge.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 5, 2013)

_I don't use Facebook so can't see the pictures_


----------

